# What do you all think of this wheel



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

Some of you might know of the wheel company called JLine. Mostly known in the drifting scene, but make wheels for the VIP style cars too. They can make a custom PCD for us GTO guy, and the rest of us GM guys (since GM is 5x120 instead of the more common 5x114.3). I love the styling on this wheel. It comes in many sizes from 17"-20" and widths from 7"-10"


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

but ugly, the gto is not an import


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I thought it sort of looked American enough to put on a GTO. I've seen people with wheel like the ones in this picture on GTOs, and I think it's disappointing.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

i did not mean any offense, but i feel that most people are trying to make the gto out to be an import by putting these high tech looking wheels on their cars. dont get me wrong, but it is a very nice wheel, but in my opinion, not suited for american muscle!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i like them. how much?


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

enjracing said:


> i like them. how much?


You will have to talk to JLine about the pricing. They don't have the prices on their site. I just thought of this too, don't pay more custom PCD, just get wheel adaptors.:cheers


----------

